# Massey 30B transmission problem



## paver4us (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello,

I have a 1980 massey 30 B industrial tractor that is having problems with transmission. It has the shuttle shift transmission. It grinds really bad to extent that I have to shut it off to get it in gear. Ive tried adjusting clutch but to no avail. 

Ive been told something may have been broken off on inside of tranny.

What do you think?

Thnaks
Scott


----------

